

The Manuscripts of Edsger W. Dijkstra - Rickasaurus
http://www.math.bas.bg/~nkirov/2007/NETB101/slides/ch08/E.W.Dijkstra%20Archive%20%20Home%20page.htm

======
akkartik
Copy of <http://userweb.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD>

~~~
Rickasaurus
Ah, sorry if this was posted previously.

~~~
akkartik
It probably was, but that's cool. This stuff is good enough to be worth
bringing up for conversation every now and then. But I'm not sure how
permanent that other URL is, it seems like somebody's private copy. The UT
link is canonical (Dijkstra spent his last years there) so it won't break.

